#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  English language translations of Thai documents

## William

Looking for English language translations of "official" Thai documents?  Need an English language version of a Thai marriage certificate?  Want to see an English language version of a Thai birth certificate?

If so, this link will help.

There is, however, one small catch.  The list of documents is in Thai:

see:

*ตัวอย่างคำแปลแบบฟอร์มการทะเบียนราษฎร การทะเบียนครอบครัว คำแปลแบบฟอร์มอื่น ๆ* 
( คำแปลแบบฟอร์มนี้เป็นเพียงตัวอย่างการแปล  ผู้แปลควรปรับปรุงถ้อยคำตามเอกสารภาษาไทย)
คำร้องขอรับรองเอกสารสูติบัตร    ท.ร. 1 ตอน 1 ท.ร. 19 ตอน 1 ท.ร. 19 ตอน 4มรณบัตร   ท.ร. 4 ตอน 1 ท.ร. 20 ตอน 1หนังสือสำคัญการจัดตั้งนามสกุล     แบบ ช. 2หนังสือสำคัญการเปลี่ยนชื่อ  แบบ ช. 3หนังสือสำคัญการเปลี่ยนนามสกุล    แบบ ช. 4บัตรประจำตัวประชาชน   แบบที่ 1  แบบที่ 2 แบบที่ 3คำขอมีบัตรประจำตัวประชาชน ต่ออายุบัตร หรือทำบัตรใหม่    บ.ป. 2ทะเบียนบ้าน ท.ร.14     แบบที่ 1 แบบที่ 2สำเนาทะเบียนบ้าน (ฉบับเจ้าบ้าน)    ท.ร.14แบบรับรองรายการทะเบียนราษฎร    ท.ร. 14 /1 ท.ร. 14/2ทะเบียนสมรส   คร. 2 แบบที่ 1 คร. 2 แบบที่ 2ใบสำคัญการสมรส     คร. 3ทะเบียนหย่า    คร. 6ใบสำคัญการหย่า      คร. 7ทะเบียนฐานะแห่งครอบครัว    คร. 22ทะเบียนการรับรองบุตรบุญธรรม    คร.14หนังสือรับรอง (ความเป็นบุคคลเดียวกัน)หนังสือรับรอง (สถานที่เกิด)หนังสือรับรอง (ความเป็นโสด)หนังสือรับรอง (ความเป็นโสดจากการหย่า)หนังสือรับรอง (การปกครองบุตร)หนังสือมอบอำนาจใบแจ้งความBut, the underlying document is in English (promise!).  For example, No. 17 on the list is the English language version of the document you need to register an adoption.  No. 20 on the list is something Mrs. Q could do with, an English language vesion of a Thai mariage certification. No. 23 on the list is a Power of Attorney.

So, if you don't read Thai, you'll need to mess around with it a little.

~W~

----------


## William

This link is also very helpful.  English language documents you'll find here include:

- Divorce
- Marriage
- Marriage (new)

- Name Change
- Surname Change
- Surname Registration

- Identification Card
- ID Card (KP.3)
- ID Card (Data base)
- HouseRegistration Copy
- HouseRegistration (new)

- Birth (TorRor.19-1)
- Birth (TorRor.19-4)
- Birth (TorRor.1-1)
- Death(TorRor.20)

----------


## mrsquirrel

Not sure what she has.

I think I will need to get her to send it to me.

----------

